# Me and Rodna getting to know each other



## nikomil1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello hello everyone.

I just wanted to share few photos of Me and my new budgie girl Rodna getting to know each other.

I bought her from a local budgie breeder Wednesday evening and just brought her home and let her relax and get used to the new surrounding. Yesterday she had the whole day to look from the cage and when i get home from work the fun has started...

Her future hubby Miki is quiet tame himself and since Rodna came in his cage he was a bit cautious, but there is nothing few millet seeds can't solve 

Rodna came to eat from my hand immediately, maybe due to being hungry maybe due to being stressed from the new surrounding. However she was very tame and after she took few "bites" from the millet Miki joined too.

Here are few photos of them enjoying the seeds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Congratulations on your pretty new little girl.
Rodna is lovely.*


----------



## kano (Nov 14, 2015)

good to hear all is going well


----------



## Nadley (Dec 2, 2011)

Rodna is very pretty. That's great that she has already come over to eat seed out of your hand.


----------



## Smo (Aug 23, 2015)

So sweet, Kano. 
Sandy


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Rodna is a beautiful little girl  Congratulations!


----------

